# Whats the bare minimum need for a 55gal saltwater tank??



## Snorkeldork (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wanted to start a 55gal saltwater tank. Nothing too complex either. Something simple. I would like to know the bare minimum of equipment that would be needed to start up a 55gal saltwater tank with beginner fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Snorkeldork.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Snorkeldork said:


> I was wanted to start a 55gal saltwater tank. Nothing too complex either. Something simple. I would like to know the bare minimum of equipment that would be needed to start up a 55gal saltwater tank with beginner fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Snorkeldork.


first off welcome to TFK! but that's a loaded question. that depends on how much work you're willing to put into the tank and what you're putting into the tank. the ultimate minimum is water and pumps for water movement, BUT it will require constant water changes. if you add rocks then less water changes , BUT still alot of water changes, add skimmer and still less water changes but more manageable, etc. i can go on and on.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a great post as I would like to start a saltwater tank sometime in the near future hopefully. I get overwhelmed when looking for setups and stuff mainly because people tend to talk about equipment and such as if the viewer already has a full understanding of everything and what it is all for. I've heard people say saltwater is hard, I've heard people say it's easy, but I've heard many say it's expensive. I'd like to know what the bare minimum for a 55 gallon saltwater tank is too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for this one! :shock:


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yea I almost forgot.....Welcome to the forums SnorkelDork


----------



## Snorkeldork (Jan 28, 2011)

I was probably wanting to start out with some clownfish forsure untill i got that down and go on from there. I dont mind doing water changes. I was also wondering what the cost of maintaining the tank once ive gotten everything bought. You also mentioned a protein skimmer? how necessary is that? I probably wont be adding anytype of corals anytime soon, only live rock.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

MrWynO14 said:


> I've heard people say saltwater is hard, I've heard people say it's easy, but I've heard many say it's expensive. I'd like to know what the bare minimum for a 55 gallon saltwater tank is too. I'll keep my eyes peeled for this one! :shock:


This is a very ture statement. people who says it's hard are probably trying to start a SW tank with the bare minimum, people who says it's easy have decent equipment. one thing for sure is that it's more expensive than FW tanks. just adding SW to the tank runs about 50 cents a gallon. So just for water for 55 gallons to fill is $25 and figuring you're changing 10% monthly you're looking at $2.50 vs virtually $0 for FW.

If you don't use a RO, SW is alittle cheaper, however you'll end up spending more $ by the time you spend $ on phosphate remover, constantly cleaning the tank, having issues with algae and corals not growing or dying.


----------



## Snorkeldork (Jan 28, 2011)

so can i get by with this as a set up

55gal tank
emperor 400 as filter
ofcourse the proper lighting/timer
live rock
and 2 clownfish 
x2 powerheads
instant ocean using tap water

anything else need for a bare min set up?

Thanks everyone for helping me out. Snorkeldork


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Snorkeldork said:


> so can i get by with this as a set up
> 
> 55gal tank
> emperor 400 as filter
> ...


basically, you should be able to keep the fish alive but be ready for lots of work (and i mean lots) in about 3 months. The tank will never be pretty, and btw i wouldn't light the tank otherwise algae bloom will be uncontrollable about 3 to 6 month span.


----------



## Snorkeldork (Jan 28, 2011)

what would you recommend on adding? because im getting a 55gal set up(tank,tand,standard light, heater and emperor 400 for 100 dollars and ive got about another 100 to spend


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

i would say the bare minimum (and i mean bare) i'd start with is a reef ready tank ( meaning overflow and surface skimming) see http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ance-surface-skimming-salt-water-tanks-55195/, a sump which can be a 20 or 30 gal tank, return pump, and definitely a skimmer see http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/all-you-ever-wanted-know-about-55808/. this would be a FOWLR. you will probably need phosphate remover. you can always add lights later. ditch the emperior filter!

Then the obvious, live rock, sand. i wouldn't start a sw without a RO/DI because typically you dont want plants or algae to grow in the tank. fresh water tanks have plants, SW don't so there is no natural way to export nutrients out of the system so algae will grow wild if water is not perfect.


----------

